# Fursuiting Guide



## Fay V (Nov 6, 2010)

*This Thread is no longer current, updates to the guide and questions answered can be found here 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8789179/


This is not a thread to discuss how to build or how to obtain a suit.*

This is a guide for how to act in a fursuit and how to interact with fursuits.
​

Fursuiting is more than putting on a costume and walking around. If you would like to get into Fursuiting this is a guide for how to act and what precautions to take. These suggestions are general and subject to opinion, as you gain more experience as a suiter you will develop your own habits and styles.

How you behave in suit depends on the situation, so this guide will be broken up between places and will also include basic information for dealing with suiters, and basic rules for being a handler. 

*Interacting with a Fursuiter*
 considering fursuiters are only a minority in the fandom, chances are you are not a suiter. Here is a simple guide for interacting with suiters. 

**Fursuiters have terrible vision*. Many suiters can only see what is directly in front of them and have no peripheral vision. Suiters also have trouble hearing and feeling things due to the padding the suit creates between them and the world.  If a suiter does not acknowledge you, chances are they are not snubbing you but simply did not see you. 
If you want to approach a suiter
~Approach from the front
~Wave as well as speak to get their attention
~Get the attention of the handler so that they can point you out to their suiter. 

**DO NOT: Tackle/Glomp/ Jump on a suiter*. As previously mentioned a suiter cannot see well and 99% of the time the suiter will not see this coming. On top of scaring the suiter you may also break parts of the suit. There are countless cases where expensive suits have had parts broken or have been torn due to people playing too rough with the suit. 
Suits are expensive, play nice.

**Suiters are not invincible: *Suiters may goof around, do prat falls, and look generally like a stuffed animal that can take a hit. THIS IS NOT ALWAYS THE CASE. When you see a suiter roughhousing, generally they are aware of their own limits and are purposefully allowing a bit of hurt. This means that when you interact you still need to be gentle. It doesn't take a lot to get hurt it suit. Bear hugs, rough grabs, tripping, etc. Don't do it. It may look like a suiter can take a hit but in reality you need to be just as gentle with a suiter as someone out of suit.

**If you want to touch, ask first*. If you want a hug from a suiter stand in front of the suiter, making sure they see you, and hold your arms open in a universal gesture that means â€œI want a hugâ€. This is easy to see and easy to understand. If the suiter does not want a hug donâ€™t push it, just because a suiter is in costume does not mean they do not have a right to personal space.* Do not surprise hug a suiter from behind*. They can't see it coming, they may not want to be touched, approach from the front and ask
 If you do get a hug from a suiter, again, be gentle. Bear hugs hurt, being picked up is terrifying. Be nice.

**If a suiter is in a hurry, do not delay them*. If a suiter looks as if they are in a hurry there is usually a reason. Chances are they are going to their room or the headless lounge and may be in desperate need to get some air, water, or something else. It is easy when a suiter wants to play and when they need to GTFO. If a suiter is in a hurry let them go. Youâ€™ll have your chance to play later. 

**The headless lounge is for suiters and handlers, not fans*. Yes the headless lounge may seem mysterious and interesting, but you are not missing anything. The lounge is a place where suiters can get their head off and get some air, water, and do quick repairs. These rooms are small as is and having unnecessary people makes the congestion worse. Let suiters have their space to be a little bit human and wait until theyâ€™re ready to play again. 

**Pictures! Ask a suiter for a picture*. 99% of the time a suiter will say yes, they love pictures. Asking allows the suiter to pose for the picture and helps to avoid any headless suiter issues. Many suiters want to keep their anonymity and take their character seriously for professional or personal reasons. Headless pictures â€œRuin the magicâ€ and can mess things up for pros. If you accidently catch a headless suiter and are asked to remove the picture, it is easiest to avoid drama and remove it. Do not take pictures in the headless lounge. 
*
*Elevators, please give suiters priority*. Due to their vision problems as well as their inability to feel things well, stairs become a deathtrap in suit. Long lines can be dangerous as suiters may also quickly become overheated. At conventions it is considered polite to allow suiters priority with elevators. This practice is not to make suiters more elite, but simply to avoid any incidents where a suiter is in a hot suit too long while waiting, or harms themselves while using stairs. 

**Suiter's don't lend parts for a reason:* If you ask a suiter to look at their head, sometimes they may let you. Sometimes you may get the lucky chance to try on a head. But remember YOU ARE ENTITLED TO NOTHING. A suit is a very personal item. If a suiter doesn't want you touching their stuff, let it go. There is always a reason why a suiter will not share parts. chances are they don't want to be gross. suiters sweat, a lot. If a suiter has just taken off their head and you want to look at it then you'll be getting a face full of BO and ick. So sometimes, when a suiter says no, it's because you caught them before they could clean the head, and they don't want to share a dirty part. 

**All of this applies in suit as well*: if you are a suiter and want to interact with another suit follow these guidelines. It doesn't matter if you're both suiters you can seriously injure someone, or make them feel uncomfortable, or worse. 
This is especially true for elevators and letting people get water. If you see another suiter appears to be in more distress than you, and there's only 1 spot on the elevator let them go first.

*Fursuiting for Newbies.*

General guidelines- Youâ€™ve gotten a suit and are ready to get out there and be a goof. Here are some general guidelines that will help no matter where you are suiting up. 

**Always have a Handler.* A handler is a suiterâ€™s best friend. A handler will keep an eye on your health, help deal with the crowd, help you navigate and avoid obstacles, keep people from harming you or the suit, speak for you, and generally keep you alive. If you are outside a fandom event you had better have a handler. If you are suiting in a group, it is best to have a 50/50 ratio of suiters and handlers. A suiter may sometimes go solo at a furry con due to the number or people in one area that knows what to do around suiters, but if you are new it is best to always have a handler at first while you learn the limitations of your suit. Seriously there is no way to express how important a handler is. 
*Ex:* Here is a personal example from my time at anthrocon. Anthrocon is very suit friendly, even the shops around the place don't mind. Now while walking in suit, despite the very nice suiting atmosphere. I often found myself lost in crowds and easily turned around. simply having someone to come over and lead me to the next room or point me in the right direction was all I needed. The little things matter and having a handler is important for reading clocks, schedules, or helping if you somehow get stuck at a street light.
*
* Have signals.* Some suiters do not speak, sometimes it is hard to speak over a crowd. Have signals for your handler â€œIâ€™m hotâ€ â€œI canâ€™t seeâ€ â€œThis is an emergency!â€ etcâ€¦
*
* Drink lots of water.* You will be hot, you will sweat. Unless you drink a lot of water to make that up you will be dehydrated and may get heat stroke. Not every liquid will do. Do not drink caffeine when preparing to be in suit or while in suit. Caffeine will make you dehydrate faster. The more you learn about your limits the more you know what you can take. When beginning just drink a lot of water and avoid alcohol and caffeine. 


**Do not remove your head in public.* There are bathrooms, lounges, lots of private places to get cool for just a moment. In general being headless around children is a bad idea, and there is always the issue of â€œbreaking the magicâ€ from a more cynical standpoint, the fanboys all know what you look like now and can follow you around the con. Obviously if there is an emergency you should ignore this rule. This isn't a solid rule, it's a guideline. if you feel you want to take your head off maybe you can, just be aware of the surrounding reasons of why not to do it.
*
* Talking in suit.* There are those that take suiting very seriously and will not talk in suit at all, choosing to remain silent and mime what they need to say. There are also some that view voice as part of the character and will freely speak. When considering talking in suit remember that when you speak to kids they will spend time trying to get you to speak again. Above all be consistent. 
*
*Act the part*. There is more to suiting than a suit. You are playing a character. There is nothing more creepy and boring than someone that puts on a suit and just stands there. Practice expressing yourself in front of a mirror, get out, use big gestures, be the character. Even if the character you are playing is essentially you, you need to learn how to express that. Fur will make it hard to see most gestures, you can't get by just doing what you normally do, because you no longer look the same. Take the time to practice looking exactly as you want to look in suit.

**DONâ€™T BE CREEPY!* Not everyone likes fursuits. Just because youâ€™re in a suit does not mean everyone wants to play with you. Those that want to interact with you will approach you. If someone looks uncomfortable then back off. Never run up and hug a person you do not know. For the love of god please donâ€™t randomly hump people. Out of suit this is *sexual assault*, in suit this is *sexual assault*. If you are outside a fandom event, do not interrupt someoneâ€™s event without being invited. NEVER approach kids first, you will look like a pedophile. It is always best to let others approach you first. You will get plenty of attention, you do not need to seek it out. Scaring others ruins the fun for everyone.
*If you can't/won't do it with a ski mask and trench coat, don't do it in suit

* Sex toys are for the bedroom*. If you have a fucksuit/yiffsuit, whatever, to each their own, just keep bedroom toys in the bedroom. When you have fucked in a suit you have made it a sex toy, do not go out in public in it. It does not matter if you cleaned it, this is in poor taste. Shorts do not hide anything. You can put a bow on a dildo, but it is still a dildo. If you wear a fucksuit in public you will be blacklisted as a suiter. If you want to have fun in the bedroom, and suit in public, buy another suit. 

** Stay Clean*. When you get out of suit, take a light shower and spray your suit. Wash your suit occasionally (see suit maintenance threads). You will get sweaty in suit, you will smell after getting out of suit. Do your best to stay clean so you do not get sick, get others sick, ruin your suit, smell like a trash barge while attending con.

** Don't Treat the Headless Lounge Like a Social Scene.* The Headless lounge exists as a place to rehydrate, get out of suit for a restroom break, and cool down. It is not a place to horse-play around. It is not a super social scene. Every lounge has its limits before the facility becomes overburdened. Get your water, cool off, refresh move on. There are always going to be plenty of other places to go to socialize and have fun. (added in by Trpdwarf.)
*Ex:* If you are out of suit and asking the person at the door to let you in because you're totally a suiter, you're using the headless lounge wrong.

*Fursuiting around children*
Children require some added attention due to their protective parents as well as the way they react to things. Here are some important rules to remember when dealing with kids in suit. 
*
*DO NOT PICK UP A KID EVER.* It is not worth it, ever. You cannot feel, see, or react well and kids squirm. Mall Santas and easter bunnies have loads of insurance to protect them, you donâ€™t. If a parent wants you to pick the kid up, say no. If they insist, walk away. 
*
*Watch your hands.* People are quick to assume and an accident may easily be taken for something worse. Make sure your hands are always visible. Make sure you let the child initiate hugs. High fives are always great and kids like them. A little awareness of what things looks like saves a lot of embarrassing photos down the road. 


**Kneel to be at the kidâ€™s level.* Youâ€™ll be far less scary, it allows for better pictures and you wonâ€™t accidently step on them 
*
*Look down often*. Kids are tiny things that like to crowd and move around. They also do not enjoy being stepped on.

**Make yourself smaller*. If a kid is freaking out, curl up and look scared. Act like the kid scares you. Allow the kid to approach you again when they are comfortable. If you have a group of kids then play with the others and let the one scared one get comfortable. Do not try to hug and make them feel better, this will make it worse. 

*Outside the Fandom*
  Fursuiting outside the fandom is not as easy but can be rewarding as long as you put the work in.  Here are some general guidelines for that.

**If you can't do it in a ski mask and trench coat, don't try it in suit!:* Do not ever just walk into a mall, hospital, or bank in suit. This is a terrible idea. You may be banned from the place for life or removed from the place by police.*Never go on private property (this includes stores) **Without prior permission!*

**Have a handler! *I know I said it before, but handlers are incredibly important, especially outside the fandom. 

**Do some research.* Take a look at where you will be going. Know where you can go to rest and take your head off and get water. A way out in case there is trouble, and the general obstacles in the way. It also helps to be aware of your location and it's state laws that apply. Some places have no-mask laws, and as such you will want to pursue the applicable work around.

**Contact beforehand*. If you are going to a mall or store it is polite to warn the people ahead of time. A random person in a full suit is a nightmare to security. Check that a visit is okay with a manager, check with security to be sure they know you are coming. If you can, go in person (out of suit) to explain everything. If the store, mall, private building does not want you to be there, donâ€™t push it.  

** If you want to volunteer*. Go to an organization, have pictures of your suit and explain what you can do. References from other charities donâ€™t hurt. Daycares, hospitals, and other things of this nature have huge checklists and background checks, if you are new to charity work, start with something smaller. 
*
* Donâ€™t do anything lewd, rude, or generally disgusting*. Itâ€™s a public place. If youâ€™re not going to hump the shit out of a person without a mask on, donâ€™t do it when youâ€™re wearing a suit. Yes we shouldnâ€™t be ashamed of sex and so on, but pick what you do in what place.

** Avoid animals*. Some animals are pretty chill, others really donâ€™t like a giant multicolor thing. Donâ€™t think itâ€™s adorable to go up to the doggy and play, then get your face bitten off.

** Police*- This should be common sense. *Don't approach cops or anyone else that is working!* By this I mean please do not run up and hug them. If the police want to interact they will come to you, but generally they are working and don't want to deal with a person in a costume. 
If the cops are approaching you and look happy, it's probably okay to keep your head on and play a bit. 
If the cops are approaching and look pissed, it will be best not to goof around. *Take your head off!* For all that is said about breaking the magic, this is not a time to be anonymous. 
In general if the police look pissed. Be polite, and work with them, even if you think they are wrong. 

*Advice: wear a jersey. Youâ€™re less likely to get crap on the fur and can just wash the jersey. 

*Handlers*
A general Do and Donâ€™t list for anyone considering being a handler



*Do:* Know the limits of your suiter or suiters. If you have a chance beforehand, try on the fursuit head so you have an idea of what your suiter can see and hear. If you can fit in the suit, wearing it and moving for a few minutes to get a sense of how they feel is invaluable. The more you know about your suiter's limits, the more help you can be.

*Do*: Have signs worked out ahead of time. Common signals for distress are waving a hand in a circle motion above the head, or crossing arms over chest. Whatever you choose be sure the action is quick, simple enough that pawed hands can do it, and known to both of you ahead of time. If your suiter needs water you can lead them to water, if they're being attacked, you can hurry in, if they're about to collapse then you'll know. Communication is important, and hand signals are your best friend.

*Do:* watch for signs of dehydration: Fursuits are hot, very hot. Suiters can get carried away with the fun. Make sure your suiter isn't swaying, acting sluggish, or showing other signs. You can look up common signs on the internet.

*Do*: Be ready to intervene: When someone is ready to mess with your suiter you are their defense. your suiter can't see, hear, feel, or defend themselves well. You can be big and intimidating. this is normally enough for kids and teens. Be attentive and ready to deal with punks.

*Do*: Know the escape routes: Hey look, you're still the eyes and ears of your suiter! Which means that you'll be the one that knows the escape routes. Know the area you and your suiter will be in and know where to go if worse comes to worse.

*Dont*: Take on too much: It's generally a good idea to only have one suiter per handler so you can be attentive to what they need and can swoop in if hell breaks loose.

*Dont*: Allow your suiter to push too far: If your suiter seems ill, too hot, ect...be firm, get them to take a rest. the more you work together the more you know what you can handle.

*Dont*: Go into crowded places in the dark: Seriously...doesn't this just scream bad idea?

*Dont*: Say offensive or insulting things: because suiters do not tend to speak, chances are you'll be speaking for them. You're not dressed up as an adorable furball, so be careful with your tone, language, ect...don't scare the children.

*Inside the Suit*
Some basic advice for things inside the suit. 


*Do Not Go Naked! *This may seem like a great idea at first. you're covered, it's hot, why add more layers? This is a bad idea for several reasons. 
1. It is uncomfortable. You're sweating directly into material that normally isn't backed with the most comfy material. You're making the suit more funky, and you will not have anything to absorb the sweat at all. 
2. You'll have to take breaks. Generally one can remove their head and take unzip the suit to get air. If you just remove the head it helps, but you aren't getting a lot of air to the chest area, which goes a long way to cooling off. If you're naked under there, you have to sit, in your sweaty suit. ew. 
3. In case of emergencies. If the worst happens (heat stroke, stuck outside room, something with cops) and you aren't able to go change well...have fun being overly hot and gross for a long time. God forbid something happens that forces you out of suit. 

Underarmor is a great product for under fursuits. DO NOT WEAR LONG JOHNS. they look similiar, but like not wearing a balaclava meant for skiing, you don't want this on you in a hot suit. 
For you head, wear a cloth balaclava. It keeps sweat off and so the suit will degrade much much slower. 
If you don't have underarmor, a very very light cotton shirt and shorts can help. it's not as great, but it's not worthless. 
*Wear deodorant: *It helps. don't be "that guy" 

*Make sure the head has ventilation: *It is important that you can breathe. This is especially important for anyone with a closed mouth head. Don't encase your head is solid foam. If you feel you are hyperventilating just by walking, you probably don't have enough oxygen. 

Fans can help with ventilation.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 6, 2010)

I know these have been done. I wanted a simple clear post without comments like 'just don't do it" mixed in. So could a mod maybe sticky this?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree, this should be stickied. I was thinking of editting the thread that I made a while back, but this one is much cleaner.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree this is a good thread to sticky.

One thing I would like to add tho it optional.

Is get under armor. Or other similar product.
This will absorb sweat  and help it from getting into your suit.

Some will still get through but helps stop some.

Also those with large tails and/or wings should be careful.  
It is easy to hit people and things.
Could knock things over and break them if not careful.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 6, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> One thing I would like to add tho it optional.
> 
> Is get under armor. Or other similar product.
> This will absorb sweat and help it from getting into your suit.
> ...



This part of your post is something best placed in a fursuit construction thread. This one is about how to act while in suit, around suiters, and while being a handler.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 6, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> This part of your post is something best placed in a fursuit construction thread. This one is about how to act while in suit, around suiters, and while being a handler.



No that's solid advice for when you are wearing a suit and doesn't really have to do with construction.


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2010)

Go you. (â˜žï¾Ÿãƒ®ï¾Ÿ)â˜ž


----------



## PhantomChicken (Nov 7, 2010)

Great post. I will be using some of this for a big event I've got this week where I'm managing 4 people who have never suited before... and 4 new handlers as well. Love it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2010)

Alright. I've gone through and read through the thing. As people have suggestions either OP or myself will add the in.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2010)

added an "Under the suit" section. post suggestions if you have any.


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

Are there usually more handlers than fursuiters?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> Are there usually more handlers than fursuiters?


 Not normally. Sometimes though in special situations you might want to have two people per person in suit.


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

So there are usually enough people that actually want to be a handler for how many fursuiters there are in attendance?


----------



## Fay V (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> So there are usually enough people that actually want to be a handler for how many fursuiters there are in attendance?


 It depends on the group size. 2-3 people you can normally find a handler per person. At cons that doesn't happen. I've seen large groups of VERY experienced suiter go with 7 suiters and 4 or 5 handlers.


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 6, 2010)

How many people percentage wise do you think walk around without handlers at all?  Groups or individually, if any?


----------



## Fay V (Dec 6, 2010)

I honestly couldn't say. 
In cons it would be a larger percentage. At cons suiters are able to go around without a handler because there is a high percentage of people there that know the limitations of suiters and understand what can go wrong. 

Outside the fandom, I have no numbers for that. All the suiters I know have a handler, at least one when they go out. It is dangerous and silly to go without one. 
I did it once for a halloween dance and suffered a lot of dehydration.


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for answering all of my obviously noobish questions.  I didn't know 'handlers' existed until today.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 6, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> Thanks for answering all of my obviously noobish questions.  I didn't know 'handlers' existed until today.


 Usually people don't see them because they stand to the side and are just normal people not in suit, all the attention goes to the suiter. In videos usually the handler is the film person, but you can see people out of suit in the group too, depending on the group. 

The important thing is if you are brand new to suiting, use a handler. When I first got into suit I learned important things like how at a certain angle light would glare on the suit eyes and I'd be blind for a second. I learned this while walking down a road. thankfully I had my handler with me.


----------



## Coyotez (Dec 10, 2010)

Fay V said:


> **Act the part*. There is more to suiting than a suit. You are playing a character. There is nothing more creepy and boring than someone that puts on a suit and just stands there. Practice expressing yourself in front of a mirror, get out, use big gestures, be the character. [/SIZE]
> [/SIZE]​




Okay, uh... What if my character is ME in animal form, and I am me and nobody else ever?

And who are you to say I'm boring? :neutral:​


----------



## Fay V (Dec 10, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> Okay, uh... What if my character is ME in animal form, and I am me and nobody else ever?
> 
> And who are you to say I'm boring? :neutral:


 
A suit is not a direct link to your body. Right now you have body language, facial expressions, clothing choices, and all sorts of things to express yourself. In a suit you do not have that. 

If you want to be yourself that is fine. I don't have a specific complex character that I use when I go suiting. You don't need to sit down and think "well my character like strawberries, and hates muffins. She has a fear of spiders and..." You can be yourself in suit and that is fine. HOWEVER You still have to practice before you go out or you will be boring. 

You need to practice your gestures so that you know where your hands are, and what it looks to the outside person. You do not have the luxury of natural facial expressions and need to practice moving the head to manipulate the expression you give with the suit. 
People that go out without any practice do not realize that body language does not directly translate because you don't have great spatial awareness of yourself in suit yet. that's natural for your organic body, not your suit. people like this can't give the appropriate gestures or manipulate the right expressions out of their suit. 

If this is what you are doing then you are essentially covered in fabric, in a mask. This is boring. I am an outside observer saying that because you never took a little bit of time to work on it, your expressions are essentially non-existent, and you are boring in suit. 

TLR 
Personality does not directly transfer from organic body to suit. It's fine to be yourself in suit, but if you do not practice how to express yourself you will be boring.


----------



## Coyotez (Dec 10, 2010)

Alright, as long as I can be myself :v

I don't have a suit though. Wish I did. If I had the money, and not my parents, I guess I would buy one ASAP.


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2010)

What is it with Coyote furries and thinking of themselves as their fursonas? Is this just another facet of the raping of native aerican spirituality that they are well known for?


----------



## Fay V (Dec 10, 2010)

poignant question, but can we not do this here? I don't want this thread to become a shitstorm.


----------



## Albina9Cowell (Jan 7, 2011)

That's an awesome idea! I think this is a pretty good guide of how you should act while wearing a fursuit....


----------



## wolfzuit (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow...AWESOME!
Yea, a very good tutorial for newbies... Though I don't have a suit, I know what to do ,too.
You did a very good job, thanks a lot!


----------



## MisguidedWolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, nice tut. Alot of useful warnings for fursuiting noobs like myself |3. I wanna get one soon as I get the money.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't remember seeing any tips about not approaching cops- should be common sense though I'd put it in there for good measure. I don' think a cop would like a huge fuzzy thing coming up to hug them- you might get tazed.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jan 31, 2011)

Headless lounges usually have jumbo straws and cold water available so you can get a drink without removing your headpiece. Also some PVC pipe apparatus for drying gloves, furboots and heads. It might be a good idea if disinfectant wipes--like those used on shopping carts at the grocery store--be available to wipe the dryer part before placing a mask/headpiece on it.


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 8, 2011)

O.O so much to fur suiting.....


----------



## Fay V (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I don't remember seeing any tips about not approaching cops- should be common sense though I'd put it in there for good measure. I don' think a cop would like a huge fuzzy thing coming up to hug them- you might get tazed.


I'll add a note



KarabinerCoyote said:


> Headless lounges usually have jumbo straws and cold water available so you can get a drink without removing your headpiece. Also some PVC pipe apparatus for drying gloves, furboots and heads. It might be a good idea if disinfectant wipes--like those used on shopping carts at the grocery store--be available to wipe the dryer part before placing a mask/headpiece on it.


good advice. I always spray antibacterial spray into my head. 



kmn483 said:


> O.O so much to fur suiting.....


if you want to do it right. It seems like a lot but most of it is pretty small.


----------



## Jeter (Feb 15, 2011)

From a newbie's point of view:  THANK YOU!!  On a side note, are there 'universal gestures' that fursuiters have adopted in common?  I know that you mention suiters and their handlers working out a system of signs to communicate, but say if one is at a convention and suiting solo, are there basic signs that any fursuiter would recognize?

Thanks again for posting such a great guide!
Jeter


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I don't remember seeing any tips about not approaching cops- should be common sense though I'd put it in there for good measure. I don' think a cop would like a huge fuzzy thing coming up to hug them- you might get tazed.


 Don't approach Cops.
Do not enter a Simon Mall.
Do not go NEAR a bank.


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeter said:


> From a newbie's point of view:  THANK YOU!!  On a side note, are there 'universal gestures' that fursuiters have adopted in common?  I know that you mention suiters and their handlers working out a system of signs to communicate, but say if one is at a convention and suiting solo, are there basic signs that any fursuiter would recognize?


 They are specialized between suiter and handler and they vary greatly. At cons this rule can be put off a bit as a con atmosphere is much more protective and helpful towards suiters.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeter said:


> From a newbie's point of view:  THANK YOU!!  On a side note, are there 'universal gestures' that fursuiters have adopted in common?  I know that you mention suiters and their handlers working out a system of signs to communicate, but say if one is at a convention and suiting solo, are there basic signs that any fursuiter would recognize?
> 
> Thanks again for posting such a great guide!
> Jeter



Yes somewhat. I am not the master of gestures, in my experience the very important stuff can be pantomimed whatever you do. "I'm in trouble" flailing tends to be understood. 

I know a few common things I see all the time. 
1. Hug- Face person, hold your hands out wide. 
2. handshake- don't want a hug? hold out a hand fingers unfolded (you know, like wanting a handshake out of suit) 
3. I need help- The first one I know is to stand still and hold your hands up. This helps because you can be in a crowd and can't see. So your handler can see you and help you out. Holding still helps from being bumped around. (I've seen variations where the suiter stands with arms crossed. This can't be confused for something else while the hands up can be extreme excitement.) 
As I said before, flailing can also be "I need help". the thing with this is you need a gesture that isn't also mistaken for "I am having fursuit fun!" 
4. I need water- usually I just see people mine drinking. 
5. I am hot. either mime taking the head off or use a head to mime fanning the face.

As deo said it's specialized between suiter and handler. Those 5 I will use with other people as it is easily understood, especially the "hug" one. 
However with my handler I like to use a bastardized ASL.


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Fay, I love that our avatars match.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Fay, I love that our avatars match.


 Yeah. I started TAing again.


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Yeah. I started TAing again.


 
You're crazy. Are you a grad student by the way?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> You're crazy. Are you a grad student by the way?


 No I would like to be.


----------



## Mem (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for this guide.. I also didn't know about the handler thing until now! i have a question, have any of you that suit ever dealt with people heckling you as in pushing you around, trying to fight? I've wondered about this but I guess it also goes into the thing about having a handler..  I can't wait to get my suit however one thing I'm scared of is being ganged up on. I'm a 100lb girl, no idea how I would defend myself especially while wearing a costume. I just worry about getting shoved around, people trying to pull the suit off. Maybe I'm thinking too much into something bad happening but has something like this ever happened to any of you guys?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 26, 2011)

Mem said:


> Thanks for this guide.. I also didn't know about the handler thing until now! i have a question, have any of you that suit ever dealt with people heckling you as in pushing you around, trying to fight? I've wondered about this but I guess it also goes into the thing about having a handler..  I can't wait to get my suit however one thing I'm scared of is being ganged up on. I'm a 100lb girl, no idea how I would defend myself especially while wearing a costume. I just worry about getting shoved around, people trying to pull the suit off. Maybe I'm thinking too much into something bad happening but has something like this ever happened to any of you guys?


 This is something that both researching and handlers take care of. A good handler will be able to scare off any people that want to get physical. People that mess with suiters or mascots know you are vulnerable and are essentially cowards, just having someone around will help. 
If you are at a con, there is con security, not to mention all the people there. 
If you are suiting for a function the people running the event will help you. 

Research where you will be suiting. If you feel uncomfortable with the kind of people in the area, or so on then just don't do it.

By the by I'm a girl and pretty small as well and never had to worry because I've always done this work.


----------



## Jeter (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if this should go here or as a new thread (if I need to move it, please let me know!).  What is the general opinion of letting another person wear your fursuit?  Some of the posts/journal entries I've read mention this.  As for me, I'd consider a fursuit to be like my toothbrush: NOBODY else uses it.  Coupled with the fact that most seem to be custom-built and I wouldn't think they would fit another person easily.

Are requests from people to wear your suits common?  Has anyone ever gotten snarky about being told no?

Again, I'm a newbie to the fandom and I've just commissioned a fursuit so these questions are swirling around my brain....Thanks one and all!


----------



## Fay V (Feb 26, 2011)

Jeter said:


> I'm not sure if this should go here or as a new thread (if I need to move it, please let me know!).  What is the general opinion of letting another person wear your fursuit?  Some of the posts/journal entries I've read mention this.  As for me, I'd consider a fursuit to be like my toothbrush: NOBODY else uses it.  Coupled with the fact that most seem to be custom-built and I wouldn't think they would fit another person easily.
> 
> Are requests from people to wear your suits common?  Has anyone ever gotten snarky about being told no?
> 
> Again, I'm a newbie to the fandom and I've just commissioned a fursuit so these questions are swirling around my brain....Thanks one and all!



It is a very personal request and entirely up to the suiter. It happens sometimes, a suiter lets a friend that is roughly the same size and maybe they will lend the suit, but it is a personal decision. Some suiters are okay with it, some are not. Generally because it's personal it's just something they allow to friends. 
I would never suggest you go to a suiter and ask to put their suit on. 

As an example. I have let friends and family try my head on before, but that is it. I've never had a stranger ask. I don't think that is common at all. If you do get someone that gets snarky about being told no then they obviously do not understand this is a personal item, heck it's like a stranger asking to wear your clothes, so they are probably a bit socially inept. If that happens it will be rare. 

It's less rare for people to ask to look at parts. Not to wear but to see how something is made. This is your own discretion  as well. I've been told shown the inside of heads, I've been told no an dropped it. This is less intimate because you don't really have to let them even touch it, but you might get someone feeling snarky. For this I'd say, just deal with it. It's yours, if they feel entitled then screw them.


----------



## Mem (Feb 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> This is something that both researching and handlers take care of. A good handler will be able to scare off any people that want to get physical. People that mess with suiters or mascots know you are vulnerable and are essentially cowards, just having someone around will help.
> If you are at a con, there is con security, not to mention all the people there.
> If you are suiting for a function the people running the event will help you.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I was a bit worried about finding someone to be my handler but my boyfriend knows I'm into this and he said he wouldn't have a problem helping me out. He's like 6:3 and twice my bodyweight lol. We're gonna go to morphicon and check it out to get an idea of what goes on, I know its a smaller event but I think it will still be fun. I probably won't have my suit till Anthrocon and by then I imagine I'll be more read up on the subject and have an idea what to expect. Also just today I called the childrens hospital i've done volunteer work at in the past (just organizing crafts/games for the kids) and they said when I get a suit together to give them a shout and they could probably work it into an event/fundraiser that they often do so I'm pretty super stoked about that. anyways thanks again!


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

I know a couple of sign-language things. They're not as much for cons, as useful for when you're just on an outing. Atleast, it's how I've come to see it.
1) Grabbing tail and stroking it- nervous / vision isn't good
2) Make fists with paws, run one up and the other down (like you're doing the monkey sorta)- fix my (insert piece here).
3) Tummy rub- hungry
4) Throat touch- thirsty


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2011)

This is very helpful FayV. In the future I hope to get a boar fursuit and these tips for how to act in suit and around suits are excellent.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 28, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> I know a couple of sign-language things. They're not as much for cons, as useful for when you're just on an outing. Atleast, it's how I've come to see it.
> 1) Grabbing tail and stroking it- nervous / vision isn't good
> 2) Make fists with paws, run one up and the other down (like you're doing the monkey sorta)- fix my (insert piece here).
> 3) Tummy rub- hungry
> 4) Throat touch- thirsty


I've heard 3 and 4 for never 1 and 2. That just goes to show that you ought to be sure the handler knows what signs you're using. 



Grendel said:


> This is very helpful FayV. In the future I hope to get a boar fursuit and these tips for how to act in suit and around suits are excellent.


 glad to help


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, can I add one more thing? I remember seeing someone in a deer suit once (complete with antlers) and they were like.. doing the head scrape thing at random people. But the vision was obviously terrible.. he was getting really close to hitting some of those people. Just because you have something on your suit that you can use... doesn't mean you randomly start trying to engage people with it.


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 1, 2011)

First thanks for a very informative thread, Ive always have been curious on how it feels inside a fursuit and this was a great way to get some inside info on the subject. And I didnt know that it was so important having a handler around you, know if I could only found one among my friends...

Now my question is that if you go to a location, say a con or a mall or something would you normaly change to the suit while on the location, or suit up at home/youre hotel?

Thanks again for a very informative thread, specialy for a newbie like myself, Rhasp.


----------



## Deo (Jun 1, 2011)

Rhasp said:


> or a mall


 No malls. Malls are generally a bad place to suit, especially if you do not call ahead and get clearance beforehand (which most malls will not grant). Most malls have rules against wearing things that cover the face completely. And in my younger furfag years I experienced this firsthand. No mall shopping for me for a year (total ban from all Simon operated malls in the U.S.). :c


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 1, 2011)

ah, no malls then  I took it as an example off a none con enviroments, would amusement parks be an better example?


----------



## Fay V (Jun 1, 2011)

Rhasp said:


> ah, no malls then  I took it as an example off a none con enviroments, would amusement parks be an better example?


 An amusement park is an even worse idea! Not only do you have the issue of having your face covered and being a security risk, but you are "impersonating" the mascots of the actual park. If that isn't enough amusement parks are known for huge crowds and being blocked off, in other words there is not a lot of places you could have some privacy (except the crowded bathrooms) and if something were to happen you are in a crowded area and have to exit through security. 
Please for your own safety do not try to suit at an amusement park. 

For a non-con place think recreational park, or bowling alley. A park, as in a bunch of picnic tables, grass, and trees, is a public area, so you should be alright. In these cases I would suit up before hand, then when there put my head on in the car. I would also know where the bathrooms are so I could get some privacy if needed. in these cases be sure to have a handler, and let people approach you first. 
In terms of the bowling alley I would probably suit up there. Now this is important. *If it is on private property get permission first.* I can't stress this enough. Don't just walk in, in suit, unless you expect to be kicked out. Don't just show up with your stuff and ask. Take the time to visit the place beforehand, talk to the manager and security to be certain they are okay with what you are doing. If they say no then just drop it. Don't cry fursecution and bitch. 

For cons. Most people suit up in their hotel room and walk to the con area.


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 2, 2011)

First I need a fursuit... But I totaly know the importance off getting an okey from whomever runs wherever I go, its the same basic rule that is if you would like to atend a cats show dressed up as a cat, for example. But again thanks for a great and informative guide.


----------



## Dachindae (Jun 30, 2011)

A very well written guide to suiting ^^
Thank you for writing this! It has helped me a lot and I got one of my friends to act as my handler for an upcoming convention :3


----------



## Akula (Jul 16, 2011)

This was very informative. My partial will be done soon so I can practice then. Finding a handler will be a problem for me though.


----------



## Granas (Jul 17, 2011)

Great tutorial.  Getting my first fursuit in March 2012, can't wait to try it out .  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 30, 2011)

I updated the page a bit.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a question about the headless lounge. Are handlers allowed in there as well?


----------



## WingDog (Aug 30, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I have a question about the headless lounge. Are handlers allowed in there as well?



Yes.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. Handlers can go in with their suiter and help them in and out of suit. Just remember that it's crowded in there and not to hang out too long.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahh, ok. Thanks both of you!


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 24, 2011)

i didn't even know there was such thing as a yiff suit...i learn something new everyday. also what is a handler? like someone that just helps out a person who suits up and stuff? basically like on call staff or something?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 24, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> i didn't even know there was such thing as a yiff suit...i learn something new everyday. also what is a handler? like someone that just helps out a person who suits up and stuff? basically like on call staff or something?






			
				OP said:
			
		

> **Always have a Handler.* A handler is a suiterâ€™s best friend. A  handler will keep an eye on your health, help deal with the crowd, help  you navigate and avoid obstacles, keep people from harming you or the  suit, speak for you, and generally keep you alive. If you are outside a  fandom event you had better have a handler. If you are suiting in a  group, it is best to have a 50/50 ratio of suiters and handlers. A  suiter may sometimes go solo at a furry con due to the number or people  in one area that knows what to do around suiters, but if you are new it  is best to always have a handler at first while you learn the  limitations of your suit. Seriously there is no way to express how  important a handler is.



Maybe you should go back and re-read the guide...? Cuz there's more info about handlers in that. Unless you were still unsure what a handler was after reading the guide anyway?


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 24, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Maybe you should go back and re-read the guide...? Cuz there's more info about handlers in that. Unless you were still unsure what a handler was after reading the guide anyway?



alrighty then. i think i missed that and was not paying attention. so do they just pick people at random to be their personal body guard/helper or you can just ask friends to do it most likely?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 24, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> alrighty then. i think i missed that and was not paying attention. so do they just pick people at random to be their personal body guard/helper or you can just ask friends to do it most likely?



It makes more sense if handler is a friend of the suiter, so they both know each other and how the other acts. That way they can cooperate better as sort of a "team" of suiter and handler.

That's what I'm getting from this guide; correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 24, 2011)

Is it possible to fursuit at a con without a handler?


----------



## Deo (Sep 24, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Is it possible to fursuit at a con without a handler?


Depends on what kind of con. At a furry con you should be okay since the furs there usually know how to act around and help fursuiters. At other fandom's cons you should have a handler.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 24, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Is it possible to fursuit at a con without a handler?



What Deo said is true. At a Furry con there are enough people around that know about suiters that they'll know how to help if you really need it. 
If you do this. Plllleeeeease don't go outside the con area without someone. I say this from experience. People love fursuits and you can be swamped, I was once stuck at a light for half an hour.

If you plan to suit by yourself...or really even with a handler, please take the time to first look around and get an idea of the con layout. Particularly where the headless lounge is. If you're in hurry to get your head off you need to know where it is.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 27, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> It makes more sense if handler is a friend of the suiter, so they both know each other and how the other acts. That way they can cooperate better as sort of a "team" of suiter and handler.
> 
> That's what I'm getting from this guide; correct me if I'm wrong.



makes sense. sadly i do not know anyone in the fandom at all unless i can just randomly walk in to a convention going on to just check it out see how it is. does it allow like outsiders to conventions and so forth? sorry, i just do not know how conventions work cause i never been to one but been thinking of going to a few different kinds later this year just for out of curiosity.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 27, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> makes sense. sadly i do not know anyone in the fandom at all unless i can just randomly walk in to a convention going on to just check it out see how it is. does it allow like outsiders to conventions and so forth? sorry, i just do not know how conventions work cause i never been to one but been thinking of going to a few different kinds later this year just for out of curiosity.


Not really sure what you're asking here. A handler doesn't have to be a furry, you just need a friend that is willing to help out. 
As for attending cons, you won't be allowed into con space without buying registration. However you can buy a day pass at the con. 
If you've never been to a convention before I suggest holding off on suiting if you are unsure. Just go to a con and enjoy yourself without the suit, then if you like it you can suit later.


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Sep 27, 2011)

It is great to see this on a board. I have been part of the Star Wars 501st Legion and Rebel Legion for about 10-years now. I have been several mascots from my zoo, local Children's Museum and more. Everything you posted above is correct and nice to see in writing. This information is not just for newbies but for the experienced as well. Sometimes those who have done this for a long time need a reminder.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Not really sure what you're asking here. A handler doesn't have to be a furry, you just need a friend that is willing to help out.
> As for attending cons, you won't be allowed into con space without buying registration. However you can buy a day pass at the con.
> If you've never been to a convention before I suggest holding off on suiting if you are unsure. Just go to a con and enjoy yourself without the suit, then if you like it you can suit later.



cool man. sorry, it was like 3am and i'm not use to staying up so my thinking pattern was very sluggish. i was trying to get a project on my headphones done. thanks for the info tho. i greatly appreciate your help. i wasn't plan on suiting or anything. just want to visit one to see how it is cause it does strike my interest greatly. i just thought only fur suiters and handlers were allowed in so i asked to make sure and double check see if anyone can go to the convention. wasn't sure if there were rules not allowing anyone but fur suiters or handlers in. i got my answer and i greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 27, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> cool man. sorry, it was like 3am and i'm not use to staying up so my thinking pattern was very sluggish. i was trying to get a project on my headphones done. thanks for the info tho. i greatly appreciate your help. i wasn't plan on suiting or anything. just want to visit one to see how it is cause it does strike my interest greatly. i just thought only fur suiters and handlers were allowed in so i asked to make sure and double check see if anyone can go to the convention. wasn't sure if there were rules not allowing anyone but fur suiters or handlers in. i got my answer and i greatly appreciate your help.


No problem, and yes non-suiters are allowed to go to cons. In fact most con goers aren't in costume (though may wear ears or tails)
Only about 10-20% of people at a con will be suiters, and they aren't in suit the entire time. It appears to be all suiters because people like to take pictures of the costumes, rather than the regular people attending.


----------



## Urbandingo (Oct 18, 2011)

I noticed that you recommended that a fursuiter to get Underarmor to wear. Do you think you could suggest some products as they have many of them I.E. Should one look for one of the Tight fitting long sleeve shirts and tights?


----------



## Tundru (Oct 18, 2011)

Urbandingo said:


> I noticed that you recommended that a fursuiter to get Underarmor to wear. Do you think you could suggest some products as they have many of them I.E. Should one look for one of the Tight fitting long sleeve shirts and tights?



Yes, you want the stuff called "Heat Gear" I know it sounds contradictory but that's the stuff I wear under my suit to keep the sweat and skin oils off my suit. It's pricy (top and bottom are both $50 depending on where you go) It's the tight fitting long sleeve shirts and tights.


----------



## Kaluna (Oct 19, 2011)

Tundru said:


> Yes, you want the stuff called "Heat Gear" I know it sounds contradictory but that's the stuff I wear under my suit to keep the sweat and skin oils off my suit. It's pricy (top and bottom are both $50 depending on where you go) It's the tight fitting long sleeve shirts and tights.


Yes that's the stuff you want but you can also get a generic brand of the same material at Target or wal-mart and it's like $20 for each a top and a bottom. I found a short sleeve shirt and some short in the clearance section for $6 and $8 respectively and they work just fine for my purposes, though I would have preferred a long sleeve, I am on a budget.


----------



## Arlo (Oct 20, 2011)

Urbandingo said:


> I noticed that you recommended that a fursuiter to get Underarmor to wear. Do you think you could suggest some products as they have many of them I.E. Should one look for one of the Tight fitting long sleeve shirts and tights?



I wear a one piece lycra diveskin under my fursuit.  Provides good sweat wicking and when you de-suit it cools very quickly.  It also has the benefit of being reasonble in price ($35-$49 on ebay).  Used in conjunction w/a lycra balaclava it has worked well for me.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tundru (Nov 26, 2011)

Something else I've found out recently: while drinking water in suit is a good idea, Gatorade is even better for you. It puts electrolytes, carbs, etc that you sweat out back into your body. I've found I can suit for longer sipping on Gatorade instead of just drinking water. Although water is still very good for you in suit.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 4, 2011)

..."Don't go naked"
Do people *really* do this? Really...? This screams "BAD IDEA" 

Nice to know about some of these things though  I really didn't know you couldn't go to a mall/store with a head on...(there goes my idea for having fun at walmart)


----------



## Fay V (Dec 5, 2011)

Creamsicle said:


> ..."Don't go naked"
> Do people *really* do this? Really...? This screams "BAD IDEA"
> 
> Nice to know about some of these things though  I really didn't know you couldn't go to a mall/store with a head on...(there goes my idea for having fun at walmart)



Malls no, walmart I have done. The important thing to remember is that calling ahead of time will help you avoid trouble no matter what. It's better to call ahead then show up and find out that you'll be banned from the place.


----------



## Bornes (Jan 15, 2012)

What general perception do you get outside the fandom when you suit?
I go out in costume a lot and it's received very well, buy most costumes aren't masked and I am in japan. So the culture is very different.
I know public places are free for everyone but I've still heard of people calling cops on suiters in the US.
I'm american but I've only been in suit in japan, so I'm a little anxious about uncultured americans being... well... dicks.


----------



## ProgOtter (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not a big talker anyway, so I'd definitely be silent and have fun with the nonverbal expressions. If only I had a suit. There's no way I'd have the money for it with college and all. :<


----------



## Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

Since I'm new to fursuiting, this guide has been really helpful. Something I could suggest for staying hydrated is using a camel pack, though it would look pretty awkward either outside or under the suit.

Anyways, thanks a lot.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to anthrocon and will be suiting in a partial. Hopefully, it will not be as hot as a fullsuit since I will have normal clothing on except the head and arms. One of the people I'm going with will be willing to be my handler, I bet. Especially since I won't be suiting a whole lot, I'm shy and easily get self conscious, and will want to look around the con a lot.

Is it unheard of for a small group of suiters to act as handlers for eachother? (IE, if the fox misses something the wolf will see it, they can look out for eachother.)


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 2, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm going to anthrocon and will be suiting in a partial. Hopefully, it will not be as hot as a fullsuit since I will have normal clothing on except the head and arms. One of the people I'm going with will be willing to be my handler, I bet. Especially since I won't be suiting a whole lot, I'm shy and easily get self conscious, and will want to look around the con a lot.
> 
> Is it unheard of for a small group of suiters to act as handlers for eachother? (IE, if the fox misses something the wolf will see it, they can look out for eachother.)



This is generally how I do the handler situation. I always felt kind of like a dick asking someone to follow me around out of suit, especially since 90% of my friends are suiters, too. XD I've found I can handle myself pretty well without a handler so I don't use one, but having a buddy or two in suit also can help. And since they're going to be running around with you anyway... XD All the more fun! Anthrocon, however, is a whole different monster from what I understand. It's massive, and easy to get lost in. Not to mention the sheer number of people. If I ever went, I'd definitely try to stick with at least one other buddy (whether a suiter or not) just so as not to get turned around.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2012)

Bornes said:


> What general perception do you get outside the fandom when you suit?
> I go out in costume a lot and it's received very well, buy most costumes aren't masked and I am in japan. So the culture is very different.
> I know public places are free for everyone but I've still heard of people calling cops on suiters in the US.
> I'm american but I've only been in suit in japan, so I'm a little anxious about uncultured americans being... well... dicks.


I think it depends on where you are an how you act. I've heard people called the cops on suiters, but said suiters were hanging around playgrounds. This seems like a fun idea but it largely looks creepy as hell. 
I've never had a bad experience just going out and suiting. Most people think it's cute and I never try to push myself on others when I'm just out and about, I certainly avoid those "stranger around kids" situations. 



Pine said:


> Since I'm new to fursuiting, this guide has been really helpful. Something I could suggest for staying hydrated is using a camel pack, though it would look pretty awkward either outside or under the suit.
> 
> Anyways, thanks a lot.


The camel pack can be alright but I caution against it. This guide is written for brand new suiters and hydration is a big deal, but the straight up heat is also a problem. THe camel pack has you stay in suit longer. 
It's better to take frequent breaks to drink rather than stay in as long as possible. 



Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm going to anthrocon and will be suiting in a partial. Hopefully, it will not be as hot as a fullsuit since I will have normal clothing on except the head and arms. One of the people I'm going with will be willing to be my handler, I bet. Especially since I won't be suiting a whole lot, I'm shy and easily get self conscious, and will want to look around the con a lot.
> 
> Is it unheard of for a small group of suiters to act as handlers for eachother? (IE, if the fox misses something the wolf will see it, they can look out for eachother.)


It can be done, especially at cons. In general if you're in con space this is okay. There's enough people around that are fursuit aware so you're not going to get into major trouble and suiters can keep an eye on each other. 

If you go outside for the love of your health please have some out of suit handlers. Cars and such don't give you the benefit of a doubt and you absolutely need someone that isn't wearing a mask or anything. 

Trust me on that one, even a veteran suiter will get into trouble at a traffic light. people stop and want pictures, and crowd up, so you need someone out of suit to help you get out of there without getting hit by a car.


----------



## Flarei (Feb 9, 2012)

A quick question; I'm interested in fur suiting, however, I don't want a full suit. Just hand paws, tail, feet paws, head. No body suit. Would I have issues with people thinking it's a yiff-suit? I haven't been to a con before, so I'm not entirely sure what to expect in the matter of partial suits.

(Apoligies for bad or misused terminology.)


----------



## Fay V (Feb 9, 2012)

Flarei said:


> A quick question; I'm interested in fur suiting, however, I don't want a full suit. Just hand paws, tail, feet paws, head. No body suit. Would I have issues with people thinking it's a yiff-suit? I haven't been to a con before, so I'm not entirely sure what to expect in the matter of partial suits.
> 
> (Apoligies for bad or misused terminology.)



No so far as I am aware people do not automatically assume partials are all yiff suits, unless you design it in a way that screams "I think this is sexy".


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 10, 2012)

The only time I see something the screams "I fuck in this" is when its a full bodysuit wearing just boxers or shorts.


----------



## Flarei (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Feb 12, 2012)

Creamsicle said:


> ..."Don't go naked"
> Do people *really* do this? Really...? This screams "BAD IDEA"



Yes. I have seen it in person. It was nasty.

(Granted they were stripped down to the waist, I definitely did not want to find out if there was anything below that, ugh.)

My lycra diveskin is my lifesaver. I never suit without it. One time I lost it (forgotten in one of my bags) and I used some thin pajamas. NEVER AGAIN

Also something to add: if you don't know the gender of the person in the suit, by god, stay away from the chest area. It doesn't matter if most suiters are men, women are also a large percentage. I have had people 'scritch' or touch my chest not knowing there was a (very flat chested) woman underneath.

This even happened in the headless lounge. I was stripped down to my waist (wearing my diveskin of course) and some suiter comes up to me and pokes me right on the chest. I looked down at the poking, and then to the side at my friend standing beside me and asked, "Why is he poking me in the boob?" I just thought it was more funny than anything, but the poor guy was mortified. XD


----------



## narukiba (Mar 6, 2012)

I am a high school mascot and I use a professional suit. It's an eagle suit that has it's mouth open and is very easy to see through, though most of the times I can't see peoples faces. Apparently it was made for someone missing a few digits in their neck. I usually wear one of my workout dri fits and a pair of compression shorts and maybe running shorts over it. A thin layer is good as long as it is a good water wicking material. Also I most often go out without a handler because I'm usually at sporting events and stuff like that where I'm the center of attention. So obviously if I fall face forward and look dead someone will notice. A problem for noobs is you need to watch out for the Asians. And other foreigners. They are very polite and kind people, but if you can't understand them to begin with, being inside of a bubble doesn't help. One time a Korean family came up to me and it took them about five minutes to convey that they didn't want a picture of me but for me to take a picture of them. Why choose the only person in the world who can't take a photo due to the fact they are inside of a giant animal suit. I don't know. For people new to suiting get a handler. Personally my handler is usually my best friend in a morph suit. They can never figure out who it is. Plus it's just more fun. They have better vision and senses and their weirdness will make people like you more. One time he was my "shadow" and I don't think he was ever farther than an inch away. It was weird but it did get us more attention.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

If I might add one other thing, avoid drinks and crowds with drinks....yeah....also very nice post. And deodorant behind the knees helps too, it may sound weird but it helped me.


----------



## Inashne117 (Apr 24, 2012)

Tundru said:


> Something else I've found out recently: while drinking water in suit is a good idea, Gatorade is even better for you. It puts electrolytes, carbs, etc that you sweat out back into your body. I've found I can suit for longer sipping on Gatorade instead of just drinking water. Although water is still very good for you in suit.



Yes, water should be your primary drink while in suit, not exclusively gatorade. Also, you need to make an effort to get a drink the moment you start to feel thirsty. At that point you're already dehydrated.

It might also be a good idea to have your handler carry around a bag of mixed nuts if you start to get hungry while suiting. A hand full of mixed nuts can sate your hunger for quite a while until you can get a proper meal.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey,

So I'm new to fursuiting.  I'm hoping to eventually get enough money saved up for one.  I had a question about handlers.  I feel like it'd be hard to find someone willing to be a handler for you.  Like, they'd have to follow you around and make sure you don't pass out or something.  What is a good way to find someone who would be willing to be a handler for you?  Do they have a "handler service" that you can request one from someone?


----------



## Inashne117 (Jun 20, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I'm new to fursuiting.  I'm hoping to eventually get enough money saved up for one.  I had a question about handlers.  I feel like it'd be hard to find someone willing to be a handler for you.  Like, they'd have to follow you around and make sure you don't pass out or something.  What is a good way to find someone who would be willing to be a handler for you?  Do they have a "handler service" that you can request one from someone?



Easiest way to get a handler is to just ask a friend.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 21, 2012)

Inashne117 said:


> Easiest way to get a handler is to just ask a friend.



But what if none of my friends go to cons?


----------



## dickstamper (Jun 21, 2012)

Well I was thinking of getting a suit but that all seems way to complicated.


----------



## Psypris (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for this thread! I'm a relatively new handler and while I've done my fair share of research about safety, it's always nice to hear tips from veterans =D 

I'm a dedicated cosplayer & I've always been attracted to furries, so when my sister "Came out" I was ecstatic to interact with one on a closer level! We've definitely learned the hard way about doing things,(she and I had our first experience in our Kero (my profile pic) and Suppi cosplays from Cardcaptor Sakura; luckily we had 4 friends with us who were excellent handlers (there were no elevators at the con, so we had to go up and down stairs several times... nightmare!)  but now that she's found her footing (she loves quads!), I've made it my mission to be the best handler ever! 

Which brings me to the etiquette of assisting stranger fursuiters. Obviously, in a case of extreme emergency, there are no manners. But I'm a little over-protective of my sister & that bleeds into every furry I've encountered. Often times I can't see the handler & the furry looks a bit lost, but I can't tell if they need assistance or if they're just "taking it all in". My question is, as a fursuiter, do you appreciate strangers asking if you need help? I don't want to be rude (especially if they are fine & they in fact do have a handler) but I have helped stranger furries in the past, so I guess I'm wondering if I should be more confident with asking? I really don't mind helping (in fact, I enjoy it ^_^). 

Another 'question' I had was that She and I normally attend anime conventions, but next year we're planning on attending a furry convention. In your experiences, has there been much of a difference between the two? I imagine the furry con (Furry Weekend Atlanta is the one we'll be attending) would be easier on fursuiters, since the majority of attendees understand what it's like, right? And, while we won't be cosplaying (She'll be her own character (It's a partial) ), are mascots/ furry cosplays / quadsuits generally accepted amongst all fursuiters or is there a stigma against them? (I've heard rumors is all ^_^;  ).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a simple question, as I'll be suiting in a few weeks (Partial) : Where are some good/OK places to suit? I know all the wrong places, just not the right ones. Thanks.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Aug 6, 2012)

Campion1 said:


> I have a simple question, as I'll be suiting in a few weeks (Partial) : Where are some good/OK places to suit? I know all the wrong places, just not the right ones. Thanks.



The best place to suit: cons.  Next best: furmeets.  But cons are by far the best, because they have fursuiter support in addition to awesome adoring fans.


----------



## DexterTheFox (Aug 14, 2012)

So, my conclusion, Tell me if I am right. If i ever get a fursuit, I should get used to it first (mabye just wear it around the house) then if I ever go outside I should get a friend to go with me when I am first starting out, Then, one I am used to everything I should be able to go without a handler (If i know the area which would probably be where I live) and always bring plenty of water and know a good place to take off the mask.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 4, 2012)

dickstamper said:


> Well I was thinking of getting a suit but that all seems way to complicated.


It's really not, it's just a wordy way to explain something that is usually inherit. particularly just getting used to the suit, fun performance quirks will come. don't overthink it, just remember to get permission and take it slow.



Psypris said:


> Thank you for this thread! I'm a relatively new handler and while I've done my fair share of research about safety, it's always nice to hear tips from veterans =D
> 
> I'm a dedicated cosplayer & I've always been attracted to furries, so when my sister "Came out" I was ecstatic to interact with one on a closer level! We've definitely learned the hard way about doing things,(she and I had our first experience in our Kero (my profile pic) and Suppi cosplays from Cardcaptor Sakura; luckily we had 4 friends with us who were excellent handlers (there were no elevators at the con, so we had to go up and down stairs several times... nightmare!)  but now that she's found her footing (she loves quads!), I've made it my mission to be the best handler ever!
> 
> ...


1. Don't worry about asking if they need help. if you know what you're doing just trust your instincts and ask. If they say no, no biggy. Just don't go right up and touch or grab.
2. At furcons most costumes are treated similiarly. Quads get a bit more attention as they need more space and handling, and they are harder to make really. Cosplay goes over just fine so long as it is decent. The better quality the better reaction. Often famous fursuits or suits from famed makers get more attention, but it's still a positive reaction regardless most of the time. 
There are those that like some things over others but it's not a majority at all. in general most stuff is accepted. 



DexterTheFox said:


> So, my conclusion, Tell me if I am right. If i ever get a fursuit, I should get used to it first (mabye just wear it around the house) then if I ever go outside I should get a friend to go with me when I am first starting out, Then, one I am used to everything I should be able to go without a handler (If i know the area which would probably be where I live) and always bring plenty of water and know a good place to take off the mask.



well mostly, except the last part. Even if you are very used to it, have a handler. You might know where you are and everything but there will still be people that want to come up and interact and a handler will always help with that.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 7, 2012)

I won't be able to keep track of this forum much anymore, I'll be updating and tracking this on my FA page for anyone with further questions. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8789179/


----------



## Bazel (Mar 21, 2013)

I found this to be very helpful! Thanks Fay V for your help!


----------



## Tazzu (May 13, 2013)

Nice thread, thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! *takes notes* 
I'll be sure to do _most_ of this when I get my suit.


----------



## Happy-Hoka (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nice post! I'm a gonna soon be an owner of a partial fursuit, and this is very helpful to know the dos and don'ts since I'm a first-timer. Thank you!


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Jul 8, 2015)

as somefur that's getting started and getting ready for my first con next year.....I found this very informative.


----------



## tyciol (Aug 7, 2015)

Fay V said:


> * Sex toys are for the bedroom. If you have a fucksuit/yiffsuit, whatever, to each their own, just keep bedroom toys in the bedroom. When you have fucked in a suit you have made it a sex toy, do not go out in public in it. It does not matter if you cleaned it, this is in poor taste. Shorts do not hide anything. You can put a bow on a dildo, but it is still a dildo. If you wear a fucksuit in public you will be blacklisted as a suiter. If you want to have fun in the bedroom, and suit in public, buy another suit.
> 
> * Stay Clean. When you get out of suit, take a light shower and spray your suit. Wash your suit occasionally (see suit maintenance threads). You will get sweaty in suit, you will smell after getting out of suit. Do your best to stay clean so you do not get sick, get others sick, ruin your suit, smell like a trash barge while attending con.



Does this first bullet apply to the entire suit or just the portion that was in motion?

Like for example, I heard the head pieces are expensive, but what if you used 1 headpiece with 2 different almost-identical body-suits?

Same concern if there are detachable paws or something. If they aren't actually involved in erotic acts then any sweat they might get wouldn't differ from normal sweat from walking around.

Someone with fucksuit B which looks almost the same as fansuit A (save for having holes) might lead to misunderstandings so do you figure they should be different enough to be easily discernable?


----------

